# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  НЕДЕЛЯ ИЗ ЖИЗНИ ЖЕНСКОГО ЖЕЛУДКА

## Justin

Понедельник. Утро.
Так-ак... Оделась, вышла из дома и потащилась на работу. А завтракать кто
будет?
Где моя каша?! Ага, давай, покури еще... А вот я тебе сейчас кульбитик!
Опа!
Плохо, да? Нечего курить на голодный желудок. Что происходит вообще?!

День. Ну все ясно, в субботу ей показалось, что у нее целлюлит и с
понедельника мы на диете. Блин! А меня кто-нибудь спросил вообще?! Ну
нет, я тебе не
чёлка, со мной такие эксперименты не пройдут! Включаем среднее бурление.
Эээ... нет
уж, красавица, засунь свой кефирчик себе знаешь куда! Усиливаем бурление,
добавляем звуковых эффектов, готовимся к показательным кульбитам.

Вечер. ЖРАТЬ ХОЧУ!!! ХОЧУ ЖРА-АТЬ! ДАЙТЕ ЕДЫ! Я ТРЕБУЮ ЕДУ!!! ЖРААААААТЬ!!!

Ночь. Хрен тебе, а не сон! Не заткнусь, сама дура - я голодный. Есть хочу,
понимаешь?! Мне до твоей диеты фиолетово. Я. Хочу. Есть. Ну давай, ага,
попробуй заснуть!

Вторник. Утро.
Та-а-ак!.. Продолжаем мучить меня, да? Я опять без каши, да? Твой капустный
листик пищевод с голодухи переварил, до меня даже не дошло ничего! Блин, ну
и дура мне досталась! Всю ночь завидовал желудку Натальи Крачковской...

День. Силы мои на исходе, посылаю импульсы в мозг, мозг посылает эти
импульсы в задницу... из задницы еще так просто никто не возвращался.
Блин, что же
делать? Кефир опять. Ну ладно, хоть кефир, и то спасибо!!!

Вечер. Бурлю из последних сил - не обращает на меня внимания...

Ночь. А еще вкусно, если молодую картошечку... и со сметанкой... или
вот, грибы. Очень вкусно... бурлл...

Среда. Утро.
Перепало чуть-чуть салата!.. Стал забывать вкус каши - что-то нежное,
теплое, обволакивающее...бу-урллл...

День. Ура!! Кефирчик! Кефирчик! Еще хочу, не отнимай, ааааа! ЕЩЕ КЕФИРУ!!!

Вечер. От меня ничего не осталось - надо мной ржут органы малого таза. Я
ссохся, сжался! Еле переварил две редиски, теряю квалификацию.

Ночь. Вот, помню, когда мы жили у родителей, каждый вечер на ужин суп
был! И
салат. Мы с папиным желудком в два голоса журчали от удовольствия...
Эх, и чего тебя понесло в самостоятельную жизнь?!.

Четверг. Утро.
Хоть бы не курила! Прости, дорогая, это я непроизвольно - ну да ничего, я ж
пустой, так что потошнит и отпустит... А где положенный мне салат?! ГДЕ
САЛАТ?!
Беспредел...

День. Здорово, кефир! Надо тебя помедленнее переваривать, а то сиди тут
потом до завтра один, как дурак.

Вечер. Разговаривал с кишечником - они там тоже все в шоке, говорят, что
запасы на исходе. Нельзя же так - последнее отбирать! Ой, ой,
осторожнее! Такие
большие сливы - и все мне?! Блин, все, пошел переваривать!

Ночь. Эти сливы - все никак не доперевариваю их, замучился весь!..
Простите ребята, отправляю вам, что могу - вы уж там дальше сами с ними
разбирайтесь, вас там 8 метров, а я один...

Пятница. Раннее утро.
Сидим в туалете, провожаем сливы.

Утро. С ума сойти! Я получил йогурт! Может сливы вправили ей мозги?! Почаще
бы!
Вот бы на обед картошечки! С укропчиком...

Обед. Кефир.

Вечер. Сидим в ресторане с мужиком каким-то и нюхаем чужую еду. Ну. Давай
же!
Закажи себе чего-нибудь! Мы всю неделю не жрали... Тихо! Он ей сказал, что
она сильно похудела! Что ей надо питаться! Что она отлично выглядит!
Ну?! Ай,
умничка! Ай, да мужчина!!! Есть! Проняло! Сейчас я буду жрать!!!

Поздний вечер. Нууу.. бурлл... чтто-то во мне понамешшшл-ла... Эт-то у нас
ч-что?
Грибы...а эта... ик! Мартини... бу-бурллл...о, водочка... уважаю... Как же
хорошо, братцы! Заткнись, печень, всссе под контролем!..

Ночь. Прощайте, грибочки! Водочка, прощай! Картошечка!...

О, минералочка, заходи... мы как раз на диете.

----------


## Sanych

Про мужской интересно есть такое?

----------


## Irina

Есть)) Если найду - закину))

----------

